
Ask HN: Uber wont answer my tickets and my account is hacked and being used - thecopy
Hello,<p>Someone keeps using my Uber account. I cannot do anything about it. And Uber isnt answering my support tickets.<p>I am wondering if you have any advice on how to handle this situation. I got a message from Uber on both my phone and my mail that my Uber account email and phonenumber had been changed.<p>I cannot reset my password (email not recognized) and i cannot try to log in&#x2F;register again (email already in use).<p>I created a ticket more than 24 hours ago with Uber but no response yet. I have created in total 4 tickets since this incident.<p>Anyone been in a similar incident?
======
smt88
The podcast Reply All is doing a series about this, including Uber's
reluctance/inability to stop it

[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/91-the-russian-
passenger/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/91-the-russian-passenger/)

[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/93-beware-
all/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/93-beware-all/)

~~~
fstuff
Yea I think heard this podcast. Basically your email password gets hacked and
once they have access to your mail they reset you're uber password. Once they
have access to your uber account they immediately change the email and phone
number on the account.

Some Insider info, I used to be a contractor for them at corporate.

The reason support is useless is because your account has 3 identifiers the
UUID (nobody knows this, it's like 16 characters), you're phone number, and
email. So once those are changed support has no way to find your account and
that's when you'll get the run around because support can't access any billing
info and can't look you up that way.

I'd suggest looking through you're old email for a legit p/w reset or if you
still have the messages from when you signed up. You might be able to find the
UUID that way.

Edit: you should also tell your credit card company to block any charges from
Uber until this gets cleared up.

~~~
thecopy
But if i find my UUID (i think i have) how do i communicate this to Uber?

~~~
fstuff
They'll know what it is, just include it with your with your phone number and
email that your account was originally associated with. Also if you have a
email with that, forward it to support so you can prove your email was tied to
that account.

------
neeksHN
You might want to call your card-issuer and report the charges as fraudulent

~~~
thecopy
Thank you just did that.

~~~
fstuff
See my comment in the thread.

------
120bits
I got an email for Uber saying my account was accessed from Vietnam and I need
to change my password. I verified if this was not a phishing attack and later
went ahead and changed my password. I got my email verification though.

But I find it strange, that my account was accessed. This raises some
concerns.

~~~
thecopy
I was not asked to verify anything, it just got changed. :/

